# Santander- Green Spain city



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Stifler said:


> Around 19 hours.
> 
> I thought to take it in the past, but finally decided to use Ryanair/Easyjet instead. It must be a lovely trip though.


Yes, plane would be quicker and cheaper but by next summer I hope to have a nice comfortable campervan to tour around in, the excess baggage charge on Easyjet would be too much


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm going to update the thread...









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29










By uch at 2008-07-29









By uch at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch at 2008-07-29









By uch at 2008-07-29


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29










By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch at 2008-07-29


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29










By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-29


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice city


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures, and thanks for the perfect crediting, too!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Santander is fantastic. Good photos, frozen!
I love it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Taller said:


> Great pictures, and thanks for the perfect crediting, too!


Thank you  Uch is me (indeed, they are my pictures), so if you want you can move the thread to Urban Contest. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Ricbit said:


> Santander is fantastic. Good photos, frozen!
> I love it!


Thank you


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks nice I do not like the name. Santander does not sound like an elegant Spanish name for a city. Sounds like a ******* saying "Suntan derrrr".....Why not Santandero or San Tanderoso.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Looks nice I do not like the name. Santander does not sound like an elegant Spanish name for a city. Sounds like a ******* saying "Suntan derrrr".....Why not Santandero or San Tanderoso.


lol

Santander's sequence: From Latin name till now 

Sancti Emetherii > Sancti Emderii > Sanct Endere > San Andero > Santendere > Santanderio > Santander


----------



## BSY (Aug 27, 2009)

philadweller said:


> Looks nice I do not like the name. Santander does not sound like an elegant Spanish name for a city. Sounds like a ******* saying "Suntan derrrr".....Why not Santandero or San Tanderoso.


lol lol x 1.000.000 :crazy:

Believe us, in Spanish _Santander_ sounds elegant moreover in Spain I d say is like a brand of prestige

^^ Said by a citizen of Torrelavega :nuts: :lol::lol:


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice


----------

